# Bremonts on Zulu and Nato Straps



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

The zulu strap is perfect for summer use on my Bremonts. They are far lighter than a bracelet, aren't ruined by sweat or water, and pair well with the Bremont style. The two-piece zulus in this photo were Ebay specials and are okay except for having a ridiculous amount of holes punched in them. I would need a half inch wrist for the tightest hole to work, so to speak. I have heard Maratec bands are pretty good and would like to see some more examples here if you have any.










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Here are a few of mine! b-)







.














.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CaptLeslie said:


> Here are a few of mine! b-). .


Can't quite figure out how you have those threaded. Illustrate?


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I did this for a little while:


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

This is what is called a 5 ring Zulu strap. It has extra rings to secure the watch without putting pressure on the spring bars which is the weak link in securing the watch to your wrist! The long end of the strap goes down under the lug at the 12 o'clock spring bar under the watch then up through the 6 'o'clock bar. Now there are two rings to pass through then back up and through the second bar and down. This locks the tension on the strap under the watch so no pressure is put on the spring bars as you snug the strap on your wrist! Now unless you are a Navy Seal type of individual this is way over kill on watch security! Most straps have just 3 rings so all you do is go down under the watch through the six o'clock ring and buckle it up. If there is to much strap left over just tuck it back through the buckle keeper ring! I hope this is all clear as mud! Cheers Jim :-s


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thx was with you til "Now there are two rings to pass through then back up and through the second bar and down. " I have 5 rings but I somehow miss the part of pass thru then back up etc.. 







think this is what u r saying


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Looks good! Sometimes I will get a 5 ring strap that is too short and I will just pass it thru the 6 o'clock rings and let them just hang there. The bottom line there is no right or wrong as long as you are happy with how it wears! Cheers Jim


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CaptLeslie said:


> Looks good! Sometimes I will get a 5 ring strap that is too short and I will just pass it thru the 6 o'clock rings and let them just hang there. The bottom line there is no right or wrong as long as you are happy with how it wears! Cheers Jim


Right... altho there are many ways to tie a tie.. never had figured out why 2 rings adjacent. not military but good to learn something new. thx


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

MB1.5 on orange



ALT1-C/CR on olive


----------



## antw1 (May 23, 2014)

Here is a Maratac strap in what they call silver, which is pretty close to olive green with a sheen...


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is a alt-b1 with the original NATO strap


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

ScreenKiller said:


> Here is a alt-b1 with the original NATO strap


Hey Killer, I don't wear the original NATOs often because of the pin visibility between the lugs. It looks great otherwise but seems like an ill fitting strap and pretty soon all I see are the pins!

Has anyone found a way to prevent those sections of the strap from shrinking? If I were to guess I think it happens after getting them wet.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

As you can see the pins are already showing. And I only had the strap for a couple days . Maybe black pins? xp


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

ScreenKiller said:


> As you can see the pins are already showing. And I only had the strap for a couple days . Maybe black pins? xp


I never saw one of the original gas gas bones strap and I wonder if they have that same problem...

With your watch I think a permanent marker or a touch of modelling paint would be perfect!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Marker it is ! Will post results soon


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

It's a very cool looking watch btw! Look forward to seeing the results as I have one that might need the mod too.










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow how did you get your hands on a b2 ur a pilot?


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

It's actually a U-2 special edition. I currently fly the U-2 and have two different U-2 special editions and a limited edition on the way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Cool wear it in good health!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

My MBII/GN on Zulu from WatchWorx:


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

vipereaper30 said:


> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


I like the one piece olive drab...where did you get it? Is it a heavy duty quality strap? It looks great and I'd like to put my MBII on one.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

mjm800 said:


> I like the one piece olive drab...where did you get it? Is it a heavy duty quality strap? It looks great and I'd like to put my MBII on one.


The one piece is very nice quality. It is heavy duty with no fraying or other issues but also has a soft feel to it. I've had it for years now and can't recall where I purchased it from. I'm traveling but when I return home I'll check my strap box as I think I still may have the business card from that company. Will let you know!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

vipereaper30 said:


> The one piece is very nice quality. It is heavy duty with no fraying or other issues but also has a soft feel to it. I've had it for years now and can't recall where I purchased it from. I'm traveling but when I return home I'll check my strap box as I think I still may have the business card from that company. Will let you know!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks like a quality band and comfortable. Thanks for looking I found one on Maratac for $17 so we'll see how that goes when it arrives.


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

ScreenKiller said:


> Here is a alt-b1 with the original NATO strap


looking for new straps for this watch. any recommendations? looking for a couple to switch between.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't currently own a Bremont, but here are some photos of my prior Solo's on Maratac NATO straps...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here you go for the ALT1-B

NATO from TheNatoStrapCo










OEM strap with red stitching










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

